# ICD-9 Code for Steinstrasse, retained stent, encrusted stent



## peekchristy (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone know the ICD-9 codes for Steinstrasse, retained stent, or encrusted stent?


----------



## tefranklin57 (Feb 3, 2011)

try looking up complications, internal device, urinary system


----------



## beringer49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Also, try coding any symptoms caused by the stent prior to removal, such as 996.76, 599.71, etc. Not sure this is what you are looking for, but maybe it will give you an idea.


----------

